# Thank Goodness for FAST...



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank Goodness for FAST...otherwise Ruby would NEVER get a Q in agility! We've been at the DMOTC trial the past two days and FAST is the only thing we've Q'd in so far. I sure like the blue ribbons, but I'd trade them both for one green one in standard or jumpers! It's been a good trial so far though (one more day of just standard and jumpers). Ruby was a little frantic on Friday (big surprise), but today she really worked well. We came so close to getting that last darn leg in Open Jumpers. We knocked the second to last bar.:doh: I did discover that I do need to retrain weaves, though. I got the 2X2 DVD at Christmas, but haven't had anyplace to work on it. Now that the snow is gone, I can work on it in the yard. Gotta get going on it as the next trial is in a couple of months.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Most of the trials around here still don't offer FAST. 

Congratulations on your Qs! 

Last time I trained 2x2s I used Mary Ellen Barry's modifications described in the April 2009 issue of Clean Run: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1807&ParentCat=440. My 14 month old went from never having seen weaves to doing a full 12 in less than 17 days. I also retrained my 7 year old on entrances using the same method and am very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been told to do the 2x2 if I ever get back into agility training. But all my weave pole sets have gotten broken during my year long hiatus.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats on the fast Q's! Maybe tomorrow with be the day for a Q is jumpers!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Today WAS the day for Jumpers! I'm sooooo excited to finally get out of that class! Now I won't have the darn conflict between Standard Ex. A and Open. Somehow at nearly every trial I go to around here, the 20" Ex. A and 20" Open run at the same time. I seriously had to run between rings to get where I needed to be. And it was a bit hard to remember two separate courses at the same time. But we did it! 

We almost qualified in Standard today too. Knocked one bar because I called her when she was in midair over the jump. Oh well, she was really fabulous (as far as I'm concerned) this weekend. It's probably the best we've ever done. I can't remember on Friday, but we didn't have any wrong courses and only just a couple of dropped bars Sat. and Sun. I'm off to rewatch the 2X2 video now.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on your OAJ! Woo hooo!!! 

They don't offer FAST much around here either. Our next trial is going to have FAST, and it will be the first time that Mira is entered. Should be fun!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

We only get it about twice a year in this general area. The DMOTC puts on trials in March and September and offer FAST on Friday and Saturday. The other clubs here (ie. within a couple of hours) don't offer FAST. If I am willing to make a trek, we can get a couple more FAST opportunities a year, but Ruby will probably die of old age before we get to enough trials for her to even consider a FAST Century whatever.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That's about the same as here, our club (Agility Club of San Diego) will offer one day of FAST at their trials (twice a year) and that's about it. I usually don't enter anyways, since entry fees with two dogs are already $$$, but I entered them both in two weeks.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

FAST can be a bit intimidating the first time or two you enter. A lot of people get a little anxious when they haven't been told exactly where to go. I love it because I know the types of patterns Ruby does well and what she doesn't do well. I make my own course avoiding things that could cause problems. Sometimes I wish we could avoid the send, but most of the time it's pretty doable. It's also a great way to get some experience with a green dog. Piper will probably make her "debut" a year from now, probably in Novice FAST only. And we may only do 3 or 4 obstacles and leave. Time will tell.


----------

